# 5216 im restoring



## mikey24ynt (Mar 27, 2013)

So far this is what I have. As you can see I changed the paint scheme a little and put in a 18 hp Briggs intek motor. Still have to redo the deck.


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

Very sharp looking machine. I like the orange.


----------



## stephenscity (Oct 26, 2011)

PRETTY!!!!!!!!Nice job.


----------



## TwoDollarBill (Jan 1, 2013)

I like that a lot!


----------

